# Finally Going To Root... A Little Help Please



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

I am finally going to allow my son to root his TB. While I have been rooting Moto phones since the D1, I have zero experience with HTC phones. I have no doubt that he and I could follow the wiki here to get s-off and root, but I have a few of questions first.

1. For some reason, this particular TB will not take or even acknowledge the GB update. When you check for updates, it acts like it's doing the check even puts the text in the notification bar, but then just goes away and there's nothing.

2. Should I go ahead and root prior to taking the update (not that I can at this point) or wait until I get it?

3. Is there any need to worry about the update if I plan to apply a custom ROM, kernel and radio anyway?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

I would say go ahead and root the thing. Most of us rooted far before the gb ota so clearly the ota is not a requirement. Just follow the walk through and you'll have no trouble if you have a little but of past experience. Once you root and flash a rom and update your radios there is no reason to worry about the update since most (if not all at this point) roms are based on the current ota or are aosp and your phone will no longer search for the update (since it thinks it already has it). Best of luck!!!


----------



## PapaSmurf6768 (Aug 12, 2011)

You shouldn't need to worry about the update at all, the rooting steps are the same no matter what (assuming you're using the revolutionary method). However, getting the update while on stock rooted is bad, but after flashing a custom rom you wont have to worry about it, since updates from vzw are disabled on custom ROMs. Hope this helped, happy rooting!

Sent via Tapatalk on my BAMFed out TBolt


----------



## G8orDroid (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks guys, that's pretty much what I figured, but since I'm a newb to HTC I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

G8orDroid said:


> Thanks guys, that's pretty much what I figured, but since I'm a newb to HTC I figured it wouldn't hurt to ask.


Again, sounds like you're ready to jump right it, good luck and have fun. The dev community is easily the tbolts greatest strength. Prepare to be amazed.


----------



## dirtyfingers (Jun 7, 2011)

Its always good to see new people get into the root game. I'm sure your son will enjoy the phone much more after its rooted.


----------



## dually (Aug 16, 2011)

You always want to root before taking ota because ota often patches the root exploit, and then you sit around waiting for someone to find a new root exploit.

And for sure root as soon as you can and get rid of all the carrier bloat and spyware. Doug Piston tweeted a link just the other day to pastebin showing ciq embedded in the htc kernel.

Sent from my HTC ThunderBolt using Tapatalk


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

When you do root it, flash Liquid 3.2....best ROM I have run so far out of the many sense and AOSP roms I have tried


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

CC268 said:


> When you do root it, flash Liquid 3.2....best ROM I have run so far out of the many sense and AOSP roms I have tried


If aosp is your thing, I wholeheartedly agree. Liquid 3.2 rocks. But so does skyraider...and bamf forever, and eternity, and vigorsense, and miui, and...i think you get the picture. There are a lot of great roms out there now. I definitely recommend trying as many as you can and letting each one settle for a day or 2 before making a judgment. Different roms seem to run slightly differently on different phones so you really just gotta find what works best for you.


----------



## CC268 (Jun 27, 2011)

mkjellgren said:


> If aosp is your thing, I wholeheartedly agree. Liquid 3.2 rocks. But so does skyraider...and bamf forever, and eternity, and vigorsense, and miui, and...i think you get the picture. There are a lot of great roms out there now. I definitely recommend trying as many as you can and letting each one settle for a day or 2 before making a judgment. Different roms seem to run slightly differently on different phones so you really just gotta find what works best for you.


sense roms are just so laggy unless you run like launcher pro, but thats just my experience


----------



## mkjellgren (Jun 18, 2011)

^^ you just gotta find a rom/kernel combo that likes your phone and not use too many ram intensive widgets. I've found a few sense roms to be unnervingly slow and laggy and others to be quite speedy and smooth as glass. Trial and error is really the only way to find out. Overall I've found roms based on sense 2.1 to be much more responsive than those based on 3.0 or 3.5. But again, that's just me. Personally I've had the best experience with "desensed" sense roms, whether it be ones that are built that way like the ones nocoast has been cooking up or ones that I desense myself to my liking. I just like some of the sense apps (messaging, camera, dialer, music, browser, myverizon, nfl mobile, and a couple others) better than their vanilla counterparts. I have found that for me, adw.ex runs much better than lp on sense roms and lp runs better for me on aosp roms. Again, its all about trial and error and finding out what your phone likes.


----------

